# Wine Making Wiki



## sause (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, first off this is a Wiki that TxBrew has sponsored and part of the HomeBrewTalk-WineMakingTalk circle. Right now it is in the growing stage. The brewing side has taken off but the wine making part is on the lean side. It would be wonderful if some of you guys helped us out on this. Not only will this be a great resource for future wine makers, it also a great spot to help with beginning wine makers. Expertise is not needed but some basic knowledge that can help all wine makers out there. Styles of wine, techniques used, everything could be a help. Thanks in advance to all of those who read this.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 6, 2007)

BTT ....

The Home Brewing Wiki needs more writers to add and verify information so please help where you can.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually it looks like there is next to nothing in the wine section.

Does our id from here work in the Wiki?

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you have to be a 'paid up' member of HBT before you can add to the wiki - TxBrew will hopefully clarify this though.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2007)

Caplan said:


> I think you have to be a 'paid up' member of HBT before you can add to the wiki - TxBrew will hopefully clarify this though.



If 'paid up' involves any monetary exchange, I guess this Wiki will be staying kinda useless.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Apr 9, 2007)

It doesn't cost anything. Just go to the page and if I remember correct, you sign up on the Wiki page. I did a while back but haven't had a chance to write anything up. I can edit pages though so it is free entry.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks smurfe. Not sure when I'll have enough time to create something useful. It's kinda tough to know where to start on a blank canvas.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2007)

I hear ya. I have a few ideas but never the quality time to dedicate to it.


----------



## Caplan (Apr 10, 2007)

cpfan said:


> Thanks smurfe. Not sure when I'll have enough time to create something useful. It's kinda tough to know where to start on a blank canvas.





smurfe said:


> I hear ya. I have a few ideas but never the quality time to dedicate to it.


The wiki has been edited (like the first post in this thread!)

Cpfan - you sell kits (or did - you may have already sold the shop) so have knowledge of the 'grape varieties' that appeal to most US tastes.

Smurfe - you have a great 'wine kits for beginners how to'. 

Surely the two of you could come up with a joint effort on kit wines?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 10, 2007)

Caplan said:


> Cpfan - you sell kits (or did - you may have already sold the shop) so have knowledge of the 'grape varieties' that appeal to most US tastes.


Not that I want to disagree with you...but....

1) I'm in Canada not US
2) different stores have different favourites. EG, we sell very little Liebfraumilch, and none in the 6-week format. A store less than an hour from here has been selling a LOT of 6-week Liebfraumilch.
3) you want Smurfe and I to agree on something????  

I'll do some muttering to myself and see what comes out.

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Apr 11, 2007)

cpfan said:


> Not that I want to disagree with you...but....



Ha ha! 



cpfan said:


> 1) I'm in Canada not US
> 2) different stores have different favourites. EG, we sell very little Liebfraumilch, and none in the 6-week format. A store less than an hour from here has been selling a LOT of 6-week Liebfraumilch.
> 3) you want Smurfe and I to agree on something????
> 
> ...


1) I know you're in Canada but you've previously said you're close to the US border and have US customers...

2) A working knowledge of kits PLUS how well the dreaded Liebfraumilch is selling in your area?  
(I have drunk an occasional glass I'll admit!) 

3) Fair point.....

Don't mutter to much to yourself - post it on the wiki!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## cpfan (Apr 11, 2007)

By coincidence the other store owner called me today. He hasn't been selling as much Liebfraumilch lately. His current hot selling white is Vineco's Ken Ridge Showcase German Gewurztraminer. Funny, but it's a top seller for me as well.

Sold two kits today to the US, one Shiraz, one Pink Grapefruit Blush. So 50% of you are drinking Pink Grapefruit wine???? 

Steve


----------



## sause (Apr 24, 2007)

We need as much help as we can get on the wine section of this wiki. We would love to as much info on making wine as posible. The people over on HomeBrewTalk.com just don't have the knowledge or experience that many of you do.


----------

